# Riding the minis!



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

That is hilarious, the stirrups are at the ponies knees haha. So cute!


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

The minis are cute, but the girls do look kinda big for them, their
legs look like their practically touching the ground. Cute pictures
though, minis are adorable.


----------



## dynamite. (Jun 21, 2008)

^ yea, they are kinda big lol. But they are pretty light, so I don't think they are too heavy.


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

dynamite. said:


> ^ yea, they are kinda big lol. But they are pretty light, so I don't think they are too heavy.


Oh okay, sorry I am just open minded like that!


----------



## dynamite. (Jun 21, 2008)

^ haha, thats ok! It's all good


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

they're adorable!!
haha, like a regular show?
"Hey, I can't see! That horse is blocking the way!" xD


----------



## eventnwithwinston (Feb 15, 2009)

Thats SO cute! 
In Mounted Games (the english version), I think it is if you way less than 117 you can ride a pony 13.2 and under-miniatures and donkeys are also allowed lol.... Ill have to brush up on my rulebooks for the numbers though. There is a mini at my new barn that my younger brother is in love with. Hes only 45 lbs. and I told him he could probably ride the mini, Midnight, lol.


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

hahaha that is so funny!!


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

How much do they weigh? A nice solid mini shouldn't have someone over 50 pounds on them. Their backs just can't handle it well.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

CheyAut said:


> How much do they weigh? A nice solid mini shouldn't have someone over 50 pounds on them. Their backs just can't handle it well.


Excactly my thoughts. Those girls are way to big to be riding those poor minis. On top of that those minis look young and very small, they shouldn't be ridden by even a very small child.


----------



## G and K's Mom (Jan 11, 2008)

LauraB said:


> Excactly my thoughts. Those girls are way to big to be riding those poor minis. On top of that those minis look young and very small, they shouldn't be ridden by even a very small child.


Sorry I would have to agree. That may look "cute", but it's wrong.

It doesn't matter if it's a full size horse or a mini, the max is 20%. So if those mini's weigh 300 pounds the MAX is 60 pounds. Those mini's don't look 300 pounds to me......


----------



## Dizastur (Apr 5, 2009)

Hah, I love those little saddles. The poor minis probably had no idea what was going on.


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

They look pretty displeased.


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

I don't think theres nothing wrong with riding the minis, but they 
definitely need to be little kids...not preteen girls no matter how light
weight they are said to be, like I said their legs are practically touching
the ground and the brown one looks very displeased! 

The other members and I are not trying to give you hell, but we care for
the welfare of the ponies in general.


----------



## dynamite. (Jun 21, 2008)

^ It's ok! It kinda got me thinking. Those girls are 10 & 11, the one on the brown pony has a waist probably the size of my thigh but I have no idea how much she weighs. I can't imagine her waying more than 60, seeing as I can hold her above my head lol. The other girl is 10 and really small as well, lol people think she is in grade one. These minis are pretty short but they are fat so they weight alot, but it still might be hard on their backs. I'm going to go make sure they arn't too heavy for them this weekend, lol.


----------



## Laura12345ABC (Apr 8, 2009)

heh nice picture  , mini horsey )


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

If the minis are fat, that's even worse on those poor horses. And the average mini weighs 200 pounds.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Yeah i agree with the above posts. It does inclued your weight and the saddle so just think about that. The saddle is proabably 6-10 pounds and you the girls look to be about 50-70pounds, so that is quite alot for a mini to put up with. 40 pounds max should be what a mini carrys.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I find it funny you are wearing a helmet :lol:


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

lol Haha so cute 
They are huge on those little mini's. Their legs are practically touching the ground


----------



## phonix (Mar 21, 2009)

they are so cute we have one but she isnt broken in. were starting to break her in this


----------



## trashcore (Feb 22, 2009)

That's so cute. ^-^
I wish I was small enough to ride mini's 
But due to being 5'8" and averageish built I can't! 

Good luck with the ponies. ^-^ Adorable.


----------

